# The places they sleep!



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Here is my puppy Piper alseep on our boy Logan.

They slept like this for a good couple of hours. The "Logan" cushion must be comfy


----------



## nevenoah (Mar 15, 2008)

they look really comfy together and there really beautiful dogs


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Anyone else got some funny pictures of funny sleeping places and positions??

Here's another example of my mad pups sleeping weirdly 

This is Logan at 8 weeks old fast asleep with his head again the coffee table leg, he used to always sleep like this


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Beautiful dogs, must get a Dalmation pillow, they look very comfy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

how cute!!! haha I thought it would be appropriate to post this










lmao!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

Zach always sleeps on his back lol x


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

aaaww all gorgeous pups everyone has


----------



## Rosikus (Aug 10, 2008)

Hehe.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hahaha, dont they make you smile sometimes,


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

At 9 weeks old, smack bang in the middle of the garden:










In the garden looking silly:










He often just sits on top of little Trinny too, she doesn't seem to mind, god knows how she breathes though!  Will try and get a pic next time they do it!


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

do you think i could fit in the laundry basket


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

What lovely pictures they all are. What is it about sleeping dogs, a bit like sleeping children!


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Aah they are all very cute


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

awww ... heres my little bundle of joy asleep


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

what great pictures in this thread!!!!  love 'em


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

LOL lovel dogs gillie and everyone  brilliant pics 

my ethel sleeps on her back all the time  the rest curl up togetha


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

lovely doggys all cant wait for Braydis or Perro


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I love everyones sleepy dog pictures.

Here are my 2 before we got Zipper a bigger bed









Curled up on the Sofa









And the new bed


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

awwww, lovely photos from you all.


----------

